# Lots of new Releases?



## JoeGKushner (Sep 7, 2002)

Hey, what's with all the new covers and no product information?  I'm dying to hear about some of this stuff.


----------



## tensen (Sep 7, 2002)

On the New releases that are coming from Dark Quest.

Guiding Light series
Lady Pale - The Death Domain
Credits

Written By: Darren Pearce
Additional authors: Michael Hammes, Patrick Lawinger, Neal Levin, David Woodrum
Line Developer: Darren Pearce
Editor: Deanna Link
Cover Artist: Gillian Pearce
Interior Artist: Gillian Pearce


----------



## JoeGKushner (Sep 9, 2002)

Ah, it's a Dark Quest module then as opposed to a pure Natural 20 one?

This should be interesting to see how having another 'in-house' publisher effects the release rate of Natrual 20 products.


----------



## tensen (Sep 9, 2002)

For some the idea of death is a natural end to all things, for others it is a terrible and fearful place that we must all travel to when we are called for final judgement. What mysteries are there at the end of your days, what horrors await if any. What you know about death, what you think you know about death will be changed for good in the first of the unearthed, Guiding Light products from Dark Quest Games.

Death: Guardian of the Gate...Join the worshippers of the Goddess as they explain in great detail all of the facets of their deity's religion, right down to a never before seen ritual for death, and a marriage ceremony. Lavishly illustrated and containing indepth information on a specific goddess of death, plus the rules and guidelines to tailor the book to your own deity of repose. This book also contains detailed magic items, new spells, and new prestege classes for the death goddess' followers. It is a book that no gamer should be without who wishes to see a different kind of death, cast aside your cowls, hourglasses and scythes and prepare for the ascendance of the Pale Raven. 


This product is intended to explore the Domain of Death for clerics and followers.  It details a specific death diety that has many characteristics  equivalent to other death dieties such as Anubis.

The product attempts to provide this information without forcing the structure of a specific game world.


----------



## tensen (Sep 9, 2002)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> *Ah, it's a Dark Quest module then as opposed to a pure Natural 20 one?
> 
> This should be interesting to see how having another 'in-house' publisher effects the release rate of Natrual 20 products. *





Yes it is a Dark Quest suppliment.  

The first in our Fur and Feather product line, In the Saddle.  Will be available in October.  We don't yet have a finalized cover to display, you should see that shortly on the front page.

The first in the Dweomercraft product line, Enchanters.  Will be available shortly.  The cover for that is available for preview on the front page.

We are currently set for a release rate average around 1 product a month.  We don't currently intend to release any quicker than that, instead intending to take the time to release more quality products.


----------

